# صور لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2012)

*البوم  *
 *  صور*
 * لقداسة البابا شنودة **الثالث*

 *من*
 *تصوير*
 *جرجس محبوب*

*منقول*













































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2012)

​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يطولنا فى عمر قداستة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

صور جميله جدا لسيدنا
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه ويخليه لينا
شكرا ليك استاذي​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا استاذي 
انا بحب البابا اوي
ربنا يخليه لينا​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي النهيس
صور روووعه وجميله جدا للذكري
ربنا يخلي لنا قداسة البابا


----------



## magedrn (2 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليه لكل المسيحين فى كل العالم 
ويحافظ عليه لينا ولشعبه ويطول عمره 
ويرجعه بالسلامة 
ميرسى استاذى على الصور الجميلة


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

صور جميله جدا
ربنا يباركلنا في عمره ويحفظه راعي امين لشعبه
امين


----------

